# Homepage in Java anzeigen



## headnut (29. Feb 2012)

Hallo miteinander

Ich möchte eine Homepage in meinem Javaprogramm anzeigen lassen. Über die jeditopane kreig ich dies auch hin, nur unterstützt diese javascript sachen nicht :-(

Gibt es eine alternative die javascript unterstützt?

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Marc T. (29. Feb 2012)

http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/97410-javascript-html-jeditorpane-ausfuehren.html


----------



## headnut (29. Feb 2012)

Danke hab ich jedoch auch schon gesehen nur bringt mich das nicht weiter da ich keine Ahnung habe was die gemacht haben...


----------



## Marc T. (29. Feb 2012)

Das war das erste das ich gefunden hatte und hatte gehofft es hilft dir,
ohne das ich es selbst gelesen hatte  Ich habe leider von Java in 
Zusammenhang mit Java-Script nicht sehr viel Ahnung. Ich weiß nur 
das JEditorPane nur die Basis HTML-tags unterstützt und kein Java-Script.

So weit ich weiß wollten die developer mal sowas wie ne JWebPane oder
so einführen, was bisher noch nicht geschehen ist.

Wozu willst du die Hompage denn einbinden?


----------



## Gast2 (29. Feb 2012)

Mit dem JEditorPane wirst du nicht glücklich werden, das unterstützt nur sehr wenig.
Wenn du nen vollwertigen Browser willst müsstest du das BrowserWidget aus SWT nehmen.


----------



## headnut (29. Feb 2012)

Das BrowserWidegt sieht gut aus!

Ich benutze auch eclipse, nur der import klappt nicht, muss ich da noch was einstellen dass eclipse dass hier findet


```
import org.eclipse.swt.browser.*;
```


----------



## Marc T. (29. Feb 2012)

SWT: The Standard Widget Toolkit


----------



## headnut (29. Feb 2012)

Da schau her vielen vielen dank


----------



## headnut (29. Feb 2012)

Es zeigt mir nun das Bild korrekt an soweit so gut 

Gibt es nun eine möglich das Display (Composite) in mein JPanel zu integrieren? Weil das hab ich noch nicht geschafft.


----------



## truesoul (1. Mrz 2012)

Ja.

Eclipse Corner Article: Swing/SWT Integration
Cybso.  Blog Archive  Java: Howto embed SWT widget into Swing JFrame

Ansonsten google fragen


----------



## freak_007 (1. Mrz 2012)

Es gibt eine ganz einfache Lösung. Das DJ Projekt


----------



## headnut (3. Mrz 2012)

Danke freak ich werd mit dieses Projekt anschauen

Gruss


----------

